# What did you name your HHP facilities?



## Rosch (Nov 16, 2021)

For my island rep, I just went with pretty generic ones, but keeping the name of my island.

School - Flexmont University
Restaurant - Flex-taurant
Cafe - Cafe Flexmaunte
Hospital - Flexmont Clinic
Boutique - FLEX IT!

For my 2nd character, I went with something unconventional.

School - Flexmont Study Hall
Restaurant - Eat Me
Cafe - Coffeeness

Haven't unlocked the hospital and Boutique yet.
So, what are yours?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 16, 2021)

Flutterby School
Flutterby Fine Dining

my island is Flutterby.

I am in no way original.  Maybe I’ll do better with the cafe.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 16, 2021)

Etudé Academy 
The Pickled Plum
(I haven't built my cafe yet lol)
St. Hildegard Medical
[not at the boutique]


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 16, 2021)

I didn't name them anything, I just went with the name later. If I did I'd go with the island name idea.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Nov 16, 2021)

My naming follows a similar theme to my island name (as in, all Bolts related):

*School:* Coop's Knowledge Hall
*Restaurant:* Joseph's Poutine Shack
*Cafe:* Pally's Ice Cream Cafe
*Hospital:* Kucherov LTIR Hospital (I did want to name it the Cap Circumvention Clinic, but it was one letter too long, rip)
*Apparel Shop:* Bolts Bling


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 16, 2021)

School - School of Life
Cafe - The Coffee Cats
Restaurant - Food for Happy Thoughts
Hospital - Island Medical Centre
Boutique - Your Little Shop

Monique teaches every subject at the School of Life.

I wanted the names to be kind of cute and happy. Because AC is my escape. In an alternate reality, I would've named the restaurant Risky Business and the hospital Final Destination.


----------



## Moonlight. (Nov 16, 2021)

i just used name generators for everything except the school tbh

*school:* magic academy
*restaurant:* sweet tooth (it's a pink retro dinner that only serves desserts)
*cafe:* urban delight
*hospital:* lakeside clinic
*boutique:* midnight chic


----------



## Ruby Rose (Nov 16, 2021)

My school is Daguerreo, named for the library in Final Fantasy IX with a design inspired by it, and my restaurant is named Chrono Rabbit after the pink/black eatery of the same name from the game Catherine.

I'm planning my next facility to be The Stray Sheep, also from Catherine!

But I have no idea what to name my clothing store yet...


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey, so question. I have been using my main character to do all the HHP stuff. But I have a second character that I use for storage and depending what and who is around, get twice as much stuff. Like I use them for getting a second gyroid figure, have a second bell tree going, get two pieces of art, ectara. But if I went to the HHP islands as them, would it be the same islands as for my main character? Same vacationers and facilities? Or would it be as if I'm doing a whole new file, because if that's the case then I want to do it more. But if not, then I don't want interrupt what I have. I want to be sure, as both villagers are on my island, of course, with the one system.


----------



## Crowsie (Nov 16, 2021)

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> Hey, so question. I have been using my main character to do all the HHP stuff. But I have a second character that I use for storage and depending what and who is around, get twice as much stuff. Like I use them for getting a second gyroid figure, have a second bell tree going, get two pieces of art, ectara. But if I went to the HHP islands as them, would it be the same islands as for my main character? Same vacationers and facilities? Or would it be as if I'm doing a whole new file, because if that's the case then I want to do it more. But if not, then I don't want interrupt what I have. I want to be sure, as both villagers are on my island, of course, with the one system.


I heard HHP progress is locked to individual characters. That way, family members that share the same island don't share the DLC as well.


----------



## ladyphantomofmusic (Nov 16, 2021)

Oh. that is good to know. I mean, I would love to unlock certain design features for the second villager (their house is made to look and act like a spa). But like I said, I don't want to intrude on my other character. Plus it would give me a chance for more items and more diy's (I give all new ones to my main character).


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 16, 2021)

so far i've only done the school, which i named lakewood high, since lakewood city is where claire (the oc my player is based on) lives. the hospital will probably be called lakewood general for similar reasons, and my restaurant is going to be called the lost island (or just lost island if that doesn't fit) after a restaurant on the coastline of the same city. no idea for the cafe and shop yet.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 16, 2021)

Boutique-  _Rosé_ sweet
Restaurant- Dawnlight
Cafe- Snowdrop
School- Lunami
Hospital- Sun Shard


----------



## patchworkbunny (Nov 16, 2021)

School - Floofington Academy
Cafe - Meow Meow Beanz
Restaurant - Mange Tout


----------



## Pig-Pen (Nov 16, 2021)

School -  Brighton Academy...after the town in Mass I used to live.
Cafe - Cafe Strathmore.... after the street I lived on in Mass.
Restaurant -The Rockefeller... After the street I live on now.
Hospital - Midnight & Cash Memorial ... After a couple of my dogs
Clothing shop - City Skates....which I actually designed into a skate shop and named it after the skate shop I used to go to.


----------



## Neorago (Nov 16, 2021)

School - The Council of Elrond
Restaurant - Five-Star Grub
Cafe - Reggie’s (a Seinfeld reference)
Hospital - Boo-Boo Away 

lmao


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Nov 16, 2021)

I’m not far on facilities, but so far I have:
School- Elementary M’Deer
(Dierdre as teacher)

Cafe- Squeaking Delightful
(Sweets place run by hamsters)


----------



## vanivon (Nov 16, 2021)

i went for a flower theme for my buildings  

School: Full Bloom Academy
Restaurant: Bellflower Bistro
Cafe: Cafe Liriope
Hospital: Glory Memorial Hospital (as in morning glories... i wanted to do sunflower memorial hospital but that was too long so i improvised)
Apparel shop: Cosmos Co.


----------



## toddishott (Nov 16, 2021)

I went with legend of zelda names as my town is named after the series lol

School - Hyrule
Cafe - Kakariko
Restaurant - Korok
Hospital - Temple of Time
Apparel - Lost Woods


----------



## Emmsey (Nov 16, 2021)

School: Bagshot Row
Restaurant:  Bistro Chez Remy 

Not really a theme just things I liked!


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 16, 2021)

i've in no way  gotten to that stage yet... only just finished my first job yesterday...


but i'm thinking of names after seeing all these :0


school:  Crestview  *pecan is the teacher... one of them?*  *classroom names: Millennium Class of Fine Arts *art class*, Sing-chronize *music class*,
Six Spoons *cooking class/ Home Economics *, The Grapes of Math *math class*, Textbook Text *english class*, Butterfly Garden Room *gardening... or whatever you call it*,

edjucise *combo of education + exercise*   *p.e*,  the geo *geography*,  science *i don't know what name that could be*


restaurant: the konnichiwa!  *blanche's restaurant... cause she's japanese :> & i do realize that translates to ''the hello!'' ^^ *

cafe:  iced delights *don't know who yet*

hospital: either Delight Sun Clinic or Summer spring Hospital *marina's hospital*

apparel shop: Polka Dots *i don't know who yet*



i found these names on websites... minus the p.e one & the geography one... i thought of that myself :>


are there any other classes that i'm forgetting? 



i've no idea who i'll get for them... but it'd be great if i can choose for them :>


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 16, 2021)

I haven't named them anything because I am so bad at coming up with names lol :')


----------



## inazuma (Nov 16, 2021)

Cafe: Kafune
School: Eunoia.

Theres a meaning beside it but i am too lazy to explain loll

Soon i will name my restaurant to be a little funny Ratatouille themed lolll


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 16, 2021)

ladyphantomofmusic said:


> Hey, so question. I have been using my main character to do all the HHP stuff. But I have a second character that I use for storage and depending what and who is around, get twice as much stuff. Like I use them for getting a second gyroid figure, have a second bell tree going, get two pieces of art, ectara. But if I went to the HHP islands as them, would it be the same islands as for my main character? Same vacationers and facilities? Or would it be as if I'm doing a whole new file, because if that's the case then I want to do it more. But if not, then I don't want interrupt what I have. I want to be sure, as both villagers are on my island, of course, with the one system.



I have 3 characters on my island and all 3 go to HHP. They all have their own individual play-through and store. I do this mainly to get more items and so they can have partitions in their houses. My main character is the only one that really decorates. The others just open the boxes and call it good.


----------



## Kg1595 (Nov 16, 2021)

In keeping with the fact that Tom Nook has his hand in everything, my naming theme is based on all things Tom Nook:

school: Nookling Academy
cafe: Nook’s Chowder House
restaurant: Tom’s
store: J. Nook’s


----------



## Venn (Nov 16, 2021)

I only got the school at the moment and called it Mistfall Academy after my island. I may do the same for the Hospital, but not sure for the others.


----------



## BowtiedGyroid (Nov 16, 2021)

My main island is Malaz. So far I've only built the school which is Surly Memorial


----------



## Antonio (Nov 16, 2021)

School - Broke***** University 
Restaurant - Cool Vibes
Cafe- Cafe n' Chill 

Still need to unlock everything else


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 16, 2021)

School: Archer High
Restaurant: Ramen Buffet
Café: Cozy Coffee
Hospital: Animal Medical Center 
Apparel: Binco


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 16, 2021)

I named my school Starlight High School and my cafe is Blue Cove Cafe. The names have no significance to me, I just thought they sounded appealing for some reason. I've only gone as far as the cafe. I will be doing the restaurant soon and I have no idea what I'll name it tbh!


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 16, 2021)

Named my school Wits’ End Academy, since there isn’t a school in my island.
My restaurant is named Shelly Ann’s, after the outdoor restaurant on my island (named after my in-game pet snapping turtle)
My cafe is Cocohut, a little beach hut cafe decorated with tropical colors.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 16, 2021)

so far i've only completed the school but i named it "School 4 Chumps" lmao

I'm sure the other facilities will have wacky names as well


----------



## bestfriendsally (Nov 18, 2021)

are the buildings going to be able to get more rooms?  cause i have plans for more class subjects & teachers... & a hallway :>


----------



## BetsySundrop (Nov 18, 2021)

Love some of these names. I've only gotten to the school so far, and this is how unimaginative I am- I named it :
Paradise Academy 

(Happy home paradise- paradise academy, eh?)


----------



## izzyisland (Jan 11, 2022)

school: nook academy
restaurant: the cupcake factory
café: starbarks
hospital: critter’s healthcare
apparel shop: chic boutique


----------



## ams (Jan 11, 2022)

I tried to make mine kind of island themed, but they aren’t too creative:

Hospital: St. Kitts 
Restaurant: Bayside Bistro
Cafe: Java Cafe
School: Shoreside university 

And I haven’t named my store yet if anyone has ideas.


----------



## Beanz (Jan 11, 2022)

i restarted last month so i haven’t gotten to the point of decorating faculties. on my old file i only got to the school facility and i named it “shrek’s school of science.”


----------



## xxcodexx (Jan 11, 2022)

LOL
cafe: rigel 5
diner: upper crust
clothing shop: swag
hospital: butchers shop
school: indoctrination center


----------



## annex (Jan 11, 2022)

I can't remember all of them off hand. I named my restaurant " Oh, Happy Day".


----------



## fairyring (Jan 11, 2022)

i haven't gotten to all of them yet but:

- school by the sea
- seaside sushi
- le petit cafe

for the cafe i made a little pink cafe and bakery :3


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 11, 2022)

I haven't finished all of them yet but here is what I have so far!

School: Ooshiee Gooshiee School
Cafe: Yum Yum's Cafe
Restaurant: Kawaii's Japanese Sushi
Hospital: Good Smiles Hospital (I can't remember if I didn't or did add Hospital because there might have not been enough room?)

I just named them because Ooshiee Gooshiee is like my catchphrase I say ALL the time in REAL LIFE yes.
I named the Cafe Yum Yum's because I want to open a cafe called Yum Yum's oneday.
I had no creativity for the restaurant because I just used all the Japanese items sooo yeah kawaii sushi anyone????
The Hospital was called Good Smiles because it sounds cute and happy! I made my hospital very welcoming and not scary


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 11, 2022)

*School:* Melursus University
*Restaurant:* Cats n Bots (two cats and two robot villagers work there. Gonna re-do the whole restaurant sometime though)
*Café: *Tipper's Tavern (Tipper the cow is working there so I named it after her)
*Hospital:* Saint Ione's Hospital

haven't gotten around to unlocking the boutique yet as I've been super pacing myself!


----------



## ravenclaw_equestrian (Jan 11, 2022)

I've just done Coral Bay School, Coral Bay Cafe, etc. Coral Bay isn't my island name just thought it sounded pretty


----------



## AmyK (Jan 12, 2022)

I may be a bit on the punny side of things, some are subject to change 

School - Wisdom Well
Restaurant - Cawstello
Café - Nice Café (you can get ice cream and coffee there)
Hospital - Best Band-Aids
Boutique - Chique


----------



## Clock (Jan 12, 2022)

I gave some of them really dumb names that's embarrassing for me to post and my sibling named most of them, one of them is Cali Noir as a cafe


----------



## xara (Jan 12, 2022)

*school* - violette public school (will probably redesign/change it eventually)
*restaurant* - dandelion’s meadow (inspired by one of my favourite fictional characters)

i’ve only designed the school and restaurant so far as i’m taking my time with hhp (and have also been taking a break).


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jan 12, 2022)

Sunny, Eclipse, Luna, Starry Night.


----------



## amemome (Jan 12, 2022)

Since the main currency is Poki for HHP, I used different variations of Poki.

Things like "Poki Academy" and "YumPoki" and "Poki Hospital"


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jan 12, 2022)

School: Archer High 
Hospital: Animal Medical Center 
Restaurant: Hibachi Buffet 
Café: Cozy Coffee 
Appeal: Zip 

Yeah I tried to be original and base them off of the names in real life and some of the stuff in other games and shows.


----------



## crescenthio (Jan 12, 2022)

I think mine's just full of puns and random associations - I will cringe at these names in the future but for now, I like them:

School - Gong Bu (Study in Korean)
Restaurant - Animeal Crossing
Cafe - Mokka Pot
Hospital - Blue Period
Boutique - Unique Low (Uniqlo)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jan 12, 2022)

Here's mine....

School: Peachy Education (This is the only one that is named after my island xD)
Restaurant: The Melting Pot
Cafe: Cassablanca Cafe
Hospital: Rainbow Medical Care
Boutique: Pink Icing Boutique

Might end up hating these in the future, but for now I think they are cute :3


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jan 19, 2022)

*School:* Uncle Arnie's LSCB (short for Learnin' Shack for Curious Buckaroos; a reference to Sam O'Nella Academy, my favorite YouTuber)
*Restaurant:* Takoya's (Zucker's Japanese name)
*Cafe:* Monk's (Seinfeld)
*Hospital:* Couldn't think of anything
*Apparel Shop:* Vesta's (Vesta obviously works there)


----------



## Bluelady (Jan 19, 2022)

*School*: Lunar
*Restaurant*: Casa Mia
*Cafe*: Brew and Beach (I blanked out on this one)
*Hospital*: Eir
*Boutique*: Dress 4 Less (This one too)


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve only done the school so far, but I named my school Milkiss! It’s in remembrance of my old island Milkiss, which had a pretty little high school area. c:


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Feb 11, 2022)

So far I only did the school, but I named it Crossing Academy.


----------



## Threepio (Feb 13, 2022)

On my island (Adolphus), my cafe is Pto-Mania, my restaurant is Barfoos, my hospital is Enema Healthcare, and my school is The Morningwood Academy.


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 13, 2022)

So, I only got as far as the school.

Since I made it pink-themed and like? Glam-ish? I named it 'Yasssification University' or something like that HAHHA


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 13, 2022)

I named the school Bell Tree High. I haven't really gotten far in the dlc yet.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 15, 2022)

'Eat Me'

I can't remember all the names, nor did I think I named them all yet. These are the ones I remember:

School: SunShine Schooling
Café: SeaSalt Sweets
Clothing Store: CoolBreeze Clothing

Yeah there's a very obvious theme going on here.


----------



## islandprincess (Feb 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Mo Notony (Feb 17, 2022)

School: Egremont (school I attended as a child)
Hospital: ETRMC (named for a hospital near my home)
Cafe: Starbucks (duh)
Restaurant: Roofie Cat (this one's funny because we named it after a cat we found on a roof of a bar in St. Lucia for our 10th anniversary. lol My husband suggested the name!)
Apparel: Contempo (this was a popular clothing store in the malls of the 80's.)


----------



## Manah (Feb 20, 2022)

I still haven't played the DLC as much as I should, so we only got Sunspot Academy so far. The names will all be sun/light-themed.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Sep 4, 2022)

I named all of mine after video game locations of the same type!

Restaurant: Chrono Rabbit (from Catherine)
Cafe: The Stray Sheep (again from Catherine)
School: Daguerro (the library from Final Fantasy IX)
Hospital: Brookhaven (from Silent Hill 2)
Clothing Store: EPOQUE (clothing brand from Arknights)

I know this thread is old but I'm proud of my names lol


----------



## angelcat621 (Sep 4, 2022)

Mine are of course named after my cats or are cat-themed. 

School: Longwhisker Academy 
Named for my current cat, Suzie Longwhisker

Cafe: Pawsitive Vibes 
Shameless pun that fits my theme

Restaurant: Pooky's Palace
A high-class establishment named in memory of my forever cat. Miss you buddy.

Hospital: Shortail Clinic
A fine facility named for my current male housecat, Charlie Shortail, who started his life with many health problems he overcame.

Boutique: Cat's Pajamas 
Another shamelessly silly old saying that fits my theme.


----------

